# Anyone else having trouble watching MSNBC or CNBC?



## Guest (Apr 16, 2002)

I'm having trouble watching MSNBC, CNBC, or anything else that's on transponder1 on 119W, 110W, or 61.5W. I'm in my bedroom right now and I'm having trouble watching MSNBC, CNBC, or anything on transponder1 on any bird and I'm on a 3900 with an SW-64 in my bedroom now.
The problems all started right after the Dish Home upgrade for the 3900.
There were problems with the switch tests many times and it even thought that the SW-64 was an SW-21 or a 500 Double or whatever, but now all the switch tests are working fine and it does recognise the SW-64 but I'm still having problems with MSNBC, CNBC, and anything else that's on transponder1 on any bird.
Another thing is that today's an incredibly hot day here in the Philly burbs(high of 89 according to Dish Instant Weather) and the class2 power supply for the SW-64 is running pretty hot to the touch too.
Howcome all the other channels work fine, but only transponder1 on all the birds doesn't work?
Are there sunspots, or is dish moving the channels around to different birds in preparation for Echo7 or something?


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, CNBC is coming in fine for me on a trusty model 3000. It sounds like some sort of a hardware problem. I'm certain that if the software upgrade caused mass problems, there would be a flood of posts here and at the other guy's board.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

PQ on CNBS and MSNBC is just as good as its always been for me


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

"Anyone else having trouble watching MSNBC or CNBC?"

Yeah, I can take only so much BS!


----------

